# Thinking of selling TP for true android device..



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

Well the subject says it all, just asking for thoughts! I'm not wanting to go top of the line, but the 3-4 hundred range. Maybe Xoom?

Any feedback would be great!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

If you wanted a native Android device, the Xoom is indeed one of the better options since its the official dev tablet and as such is going to have continued dev support for some time.That said, from a performance perspective I dont know you'd see any improvement and from what I hear the screen's kinda crappy compared to the TP despite having a higher resolution.

While you're at it, check out the Galaxy Tab 10.1 and the OG Transformer.


----------



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> If you wanted a native Android device, the Xoom is indeed one of the better options since its the official dev tablet and as such is going to have continued dev support for some time.That said, from a performance perspective I dont know you'd see any improvement and from what I hear the screen's kinda crappy compared to the TP despite having a higher resolution.
> 
> While you're at it, check out the Galaxy Tab 10.1 and the OG Transformer.


thank you for the feedback, was hoping for something different t. The og transformer does look nice too, and is cheaper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

Bump, anyone else have any feedback?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Touchpad is great with great dev support but yeah, Xoom has a pretty big dev support IMO.


----------



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

Was honestly thinking of the transformer..... $350 new shipped

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kmartshopper (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm considering selling my Touchpad (my first tablet) so I can get the Kindle Fire.

The Fire is more satisfying because: it's light, it's size makes more sense for its intended purpose(s), and it's a cheaper way to get the same experience given to you on other tablets, with the backing of Amazon.

I don't like the 10" tablets because they're heavy, bulky, and generally can only be comfortably used sitting up. My roomy has the TF101 and also prefers the Fire my little sister has, because it's smaller and lighter.

Of course, any other tablet in the 7" range would probably work as well, but I have no experience using them.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

the kindle fire is not as convenient to use (fewer buttons means things like changing the volume will be harder).

it also has less RAM and a slower CPU, smaller screen, and less storage space.

it also doesn't seem like cyanogenmod has any plans of having a release for the kindle fire.

When overclocked, the HP touchpad benchmarks faster than most current tablets (except the tegra 3 ones)

it is also starting to get popular on ebay so sellers in china are starting to sell replacement batteries and other replacement parts

if you give it more time, I'm sure there will eventually be a fully working cyanogenmod build for the HP touchpad

if needed, try overclocking the HP touchpad to 1.83GHz and see how snappy it becomes


----------



## CyberPhunk (Sep 23, 2011)

If you are serious about getting a smaller tablet, get the Nook Tablet instead of the Kindle. Just my two cents.

Me, Ill stick with my panda white CM9 Touchpad, it rocks.


----------



## chrsdrshm (Oct 14, 2011)

CyberPhunk said:


> If you are serious about getting a smaller tablet, get the Nook Tablet instead of the Kindle. Just my two cents.
> 
> Me, Ill stick with my panda white CM9 Touchpad, it rocks.


Im actually gonna go with the ASUS TF300, just need to sell my TP first!


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> the kindle fire is not as convenient to use (fewer buttons means things like changing the volume will be harder).
> 
> it also has less RAM and a slower CPU, smaller screen, and less storage space.
> 
> it also doesn't seem like cyanogenmod has any plans of having a release for the kindle fire.


For anyone wanting to know:

The kindle fire has a working 3.0.21+ Kernel and an excellent build (unofficial ... Kang? I'm not sure anymore







) of cm9. Picture

As for the volume and Brightness, we have working sliders in the notification center.

Hashcode worked tirelessly to get TI's ducati.bins to work with 512mb of Ram that come with the Kindle. Those ducati.bins are designed for 1gb devices and I have to say Hashcode has it working flawlessly. You won't notice any performance lag. I've played with the galaxy tab 2 7.0 and I see no difference between using it and the Fire.

Edit: Yeah my build says Galaxy Nexus, but game's won't recognize the Kindle fire as validated to play Gameloft games or any others. Changing it allows me to play Shadowgun and Dead Space as it passes the validation checks


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CyberPhunk said:


> If you are serious about getting a smaller tablet, get the Nook Tablet instead of the Kindle. Just my two cents.
> 
> Me, Ill stick with my panda white CM9 Touchpad, it rocks.


Any of the newer Nooks past the Nook Color have a locked bootloader as far as I know.


----------

